# Priming Rapid Deco Level 5 board



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Anyone had the chance to finish some Level 5 drywall as part of the Rapid Deco Level 5 finishing system?

We have a huge house all finished in either Rapid Deco Type X or Level 5 Type X drywall. We want to try a few primers over it. We applied SW high build over both drywall products. Seems to look fine on the Level 5 board but only fair on the other that was entirely skim coated. I need to confirm this tomorrow though.

Below is a pic of the board with only the joints taped. The board comes from factory with a skim coat but it's not like mud. It looks and feels like zinsser shieldz. It doesn't really sand but there really is no need to. Paint stays wet on it longer than regular drywall. 




I posted pics from today on my flickr.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

I tried the sw high build a while back and and didn't care for it. Went back to regular old glidden pva @ 35$ a five. Almost identical but it doesn't stipple like crazy in warmer temperatures. Sometimes tried and true is the way to go.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Will the Glidden PVA fuzz up the drywall? The sw high build dries super smooth without raising the paper, even without backrolling. 

Here is a pic from today.

The only thing wet in this photo is the narrow center strip of ceiling. The large shiny sections is what happens when you apply sherwin williams high build over Rapid Deco Level 5 Type X drywall. The drywall doesnt allow the paint to absorb very much but you can see the mudded areas took the primer quick.



Why this systems fails:
We are applying what the house was spec'd. This is one of those jobs going in you already know based on what was specified wont work but because we never finished the Level 5 board before, we weren't certain. We shot 60 gallons of primer on the ceilings today and that might be about half the house so far. The first coat was SW High Build and the second coat of primer was Promar 400. Why two coats of primer? This is all Level 5 and despite and heavy build of high build primer, its not enough. This job is costing a ton more than it needs to because we will be doing everything the long way. Its ridiculous really, cost a lot more in labor too. The firs coat was applied side to side (of house) and the 400 coat was applied front to back of house. Looks awesome now but that could have been done in one coat and half the time and about 30 gallons less. Im guessing we will be using another 50-60 gallons to finish priming the ceilings.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Why is this sort of thing so predictable? Does your primer stick to drywall? Have you actually tried a tape test? Seriously, this is just a simple tape test, the blue delicate kind. So this makes the 15th or 16th primer I tested that failed this simple test. :whistling2: We didnt spec this job... so we are not using what we know works but rather what we know doesnt.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I have never had a problem with primer sticking to drywall. What Primer did you use? I think you advocate using paint instead of primer.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

jacob33 said:


> I have never had a problem with primer sticking to drywall. What Primer did you use? I think you advocate using paint instead of primer.


Not going to list off 16 primers. Name one that works.. I'm open to trying any primer. Some paints stick great to drywall, so does Gardz.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I have always used Benjamin moore Fresh start 100% acrylic and never had any problems.


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

Jack,

Phew! That ain't good! Wish I could offer some advice but I have no experience with the pre-finished level 5 boards. Wonder if the manufactor specs certain primers? Man, I hope you don't have problems in the areas with showers. If it goes to peelin' in the baths....... dern! Good luck dude.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

jacob33 said:


> I have always used Benjamin moore Fresh start 100% acrylic and never had any problems.


 Best acrylic primer I can think of, I am not familiar with this wallboard. Expensive thou. I use bm super hide to prime a lot, I know its paint but I have had good results with it in the past.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

How big is this house 60 gallons on the ceiling alone? Technically if the board is already level 5 you should not require copious amounts primer to build the surface even. A level 4 with your methods would probably produce similar results.

The way things happen in rural Nova Scotia, it will take many years before we get access to that product - ha ha.

I am sure once you are done you could paint those ceilings "High Gloss" Have you ever used the USG Tuff Hide for a level 5?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ROOMINADAY said:


> How big is this house 60 gallons on the ceiling alone? Technically if the board is already level 5 you should not require copious amounts primer to build the surface even. A level 4 with your methods would probably produce similar results.
> 
> The way things happen in rural Nova Scotia, it will take many years before we get access to that product - ha ha.
> 
> I am sure once you are done you could paint those ceilings "High Gloss" Have you ever used the USG Tuff Hide for a level 5?


No on the Tuff Hide. I think it produces the same smooth finish sw high build does without raising the paper.

Im trying to keep tabs on the ceiling count.. I shot another 10 today to finish priming the 3rd and 4th floor. 2nd, 3rd and 4th floors are now ready for finish. House is 11,000 sq ft


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Marion said:


> Jack,
> 
> Phew! That ain't good! Wish I could offer some advice but I have no experience with the pre-finished level 5 boards. Wonder if the manufactor specs certain primers? Man, I hope you don't have problems in the areas with showers. If it goes to peelin' in the baths....... dern! Good luck dude.


Yep. phone calls need to be made. All bath walls so far are untouched. They all get wallpaper and tile. Phew! On a bright note... these walls and ceilings are smooth! I'll try to get a photo of this same wall dry too. It was shot with Duration Home Satin and it pulls tight, looks plastic coated smooth.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

That is a BEAUTIFUL finish! - a big house in these parts are around 2000 sq feet! 

Did/ or do you back roll any or all of the primer coats for the level 5? The one picture looks like it was back-rolled. Can I assume the finish coats are left just sprayed to achieve that "mirror" finish. Everything here is level 4, dead flat ceilings, eggshell walls. 

I have done some level 5 finish by choice, not by spec or request. I would like to suggest/ up sell more when I tape. Perhaps in the city of Halifax it is more prevalent.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ROOMINADAY said:


> That is a BEAUTIFUL finish! - a big house in these parts are around 2000 sq feet!
> 
> Did/ or do you back roll any or all of the primer coats for the level 5? The one picture looks like it was back-rolled. Can I assume the finish coats are left just sprayed to achieve that "mirror" finish. Everything here is level 4, dead flat ceilings, eggshell walls.
> 
> I have done some level 5 finish by choice, not by spec or request. I would like to suggest/ up sell more when I tape. Perhaps in the city of Halifax it is more prevalent.


The SW High-Build, SW Promar 400 and the 1st coat of Duration Home Satin is shot as is and not rolled. The photo above was taken right after I shot it, its heavy but it pulls super tight, dead tight! Duration is somewhat difficult to shoot successfully. I ended up overlapping excessively, the 50/50 passes were leaving a dry area between passes. The dried finish is amazing! 

Its really unfortunate this job didn't get Gardz. Both sw high build and promar are lousy for gloss retention. This could pose a problem later for touchups. Hopefully the excessive 1st coat of duration home might help with that later. I shot 5 gallons of duration home satin before I figured out how heavy I can safely shoot it.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

I've never seen drywall reflect like that. Nicely done. 2000$ worth of primer, but it does look good. I wonder if you could have reduced material by back rolling the prime coats?

Also, why did you switch over to the Pro Mar? Was the thinking to build color but save money on the duration material?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Tried a new primer on bare drywall. ICI Wall and Woodwork... doesnt stick either. Blue tape pulled it off too. Just sayin


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Metro M & L said:


> I've never seen drywall reflect like that. Nicely done. 2000$ worth of primer, but it does look good. I wonder if you could have reduced material by back rolling the prime coats?
> 
> Also, why did you switch over to the Pro Mar? Was the thinking to build color but save money on the duration material?


Thx! I have to "admit" Duration Home Satin looks amazing sprayed but its hard to do... to make consistent. It pulls very tight when dry, especially after a few days. 

We didnt backroll because you cant achieve that type of reflective finish with a roller involved. 400 was our insurance program to make sure the high-build was consistent. 

All said and done, had we used Gardz, it would have looked noticeably better.

Here is another pic, same wall. We might need to touch this house up with a drawdown bar.


----------

